# The Adventures of Fit Mom Ding : NABBA Miss Plymouth (Sep 2014)



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

*(Yesterday's training)*

So I've been writing my own blog for almost 2 years now but it isn't specifically training related, so I figured it was time to start keeping track of my training progress! Here's a mini intro to me: Introduction

I'm 13 weeks out from my second contest, my first one was in May this year, the NABBA West where I didn't place and felt huge next to the other girls but none the less still LOVED being up on stage! My confidence was out of this world and for someone who's always been pretty shy it was a massive success for me.

For my first contest I competed in the toned category but this time I'm working hard to get my dream physique of an athletic figure and will be working my ass off to make that dream come true!

I've been back on prep for 3 weeks and am already finding it a lot easier now that my hubby is also on prep for his first show and that I've also been through it once before, mostly, having a rough idea of what's ahead has made it a little easier, although my coach may decide to change this just to throw me off! 

My strength is rocketing with every session and I'm just about starting to feel happy with my shape again (a family holiday straight after my first show may have set me back a little bit!!)

I'm currently training 2 days on, 1 day off with 30 minutes cross training every morning, upper body, lower body split, and here was today's upper body session;


Incline smith machine3 x 8-1245kgBB clean and press3 x 8-1220kgSeated DB side raise3 x 8-127kgEZ bar curl3 x 8-1220kg1 arm DB rows3 x 8-1222kg

My mood was pretty foul when training this morning but I did feel slightly better afterwards, although for the rest of the day I've been really tired! Lets hope I have more energy tomorrow!


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Boom! Today was AWESOME!!

Up at 5:15 to get my cardio done then lower body session at the gym for 7am, I have a crazy schedule so have to fit things in where I can, but very pleased with today's session!

My training partner turned up with a knee injury this morning so wasn't able to train properly but came along to make sure I was still pushing myself and its safe to say my strength is still going up;


DB stiff leg deadlift3 x 8-1226kg dumbellsLeg extensions3 x 8-1295kgSquats3 x 8-12100kg !!!Box squats3 x 8-12100kg !!!Toe press calves2 x 20-25110kg

I've been hitting PB's week after week and I am loving it!

I have finally hit the 100kg squat, ass to the grass, woop woop! The next milestone 150kg!

Feeling so much happier today than I was yesterday, today is going to be a good day!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You sound like me. I felt huge in my first show (a few days ago) - but I see it as a start point and something to work on.

I have a partner, kids and job to deal with so very much in the same boat. Having a supportive partner makes a HUGE amount of difference though. I couldn't have gotten through my prep without him so it's nice that your other half is prepping too.

Will be following anyway as v interested in nabba fed 

Good luck!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nabba sw?

Probably recognise you, from the show.

The winner was a big lass mind.


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Strengths going up nicely! well done on the hard work


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks @RXQueenie! We really are lucky to have fellas who understand it that's for sure, not sure I would have made it through without him constantly on my heels! It really does feel rewarding to know that we can achieve all of this AS WELL as having a family and jobs!

I'm tempted to try out UKBFF as well, just to see how I feel with each fed, I did love NABBA though.

Hey @Dazzza , yep, NABBA SW - I was in the toned category fort hat show but am now aiming for an athletic physique, it was my friend who won the Athletic category and she looked incredible!

Thank you @Chorley81  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck with your goals. Great transformation in the intro thread!!


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you @R0BLET 

So today has been horrid so far... it's a non-training day and I just HATE cardio. With the stupid alarm going off at 5:45 I managed to drag myself out of bed and onto the cross trainer.

I really wasn't feeling the love this morning but got my head down and fought through the desperation to give up on and just get off... Then I remembered that in order to get where I want to be it's going to be a hard road and i'm guna have to dig deep to get there... So 30 minutes later I'd burned 591 calories and feel so much better for sticking with it!

To brighten my day though I did get to wear my souvenir from the weekend when I crashed @Chorley81 and the lads training session up at Ministry of Fitness, my new training vest  and wow, what a gym!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Treat yourself for getting back on and smashing it.

A Spot of Retail Therapy methinks..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed, and a fantastic transformation. :thumbup1:


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

If only I could @DaveCW - already blew the budget on a birthday spree at the weekend!

Thank you @Keeks - and thanks for subscribing, hoping to make quite the journey! :laugh:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

God luck with the prep !


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks @romper stomper - got my second round of cardio in a few mins... not looking forward to it! :death:


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

*13 Weeks Out*

I was pretty damn happy when I woke up this morning, 5:15 alarm call and I was up with a spring in my step. Pretty surprised by this as I was up stupidly late getting work finished for a deadline this morning.

Onto the cross-trainer for my morning CV and smashing it out to my music and still feeling good.

Arrived a the gym for an upper body session at 7 and thought ***k it, go hard or go home. So after my warm up I went hard, picked up the 22kg dumbbells for flat DB bench press and hit 10 reps, freaking awesome! Previous to this my best was using the 20kgs.

Second set and I picked up the 22's again... counting my reps though my breathing... 4... 5... ****! My wrists gave way and I veered to the left barely missing my face. (This happened before when I trained with my coach and I managed to give myself a black eye!) Thankfully my training buddy was there to help push the weights away from me before they landed smack bang on my mush.

That was it then, my confidence was knocked and I was feeling angry.

The rest of the session was okay, I shouldn't really be moaning as much as I am because I still went up the weight on the rest of the exercises. But I still had my nemesis exercise coming up... rack dead-lifts. I have always loved pushing myself on these and for three weeks running I was lifting heavier each session.

Last week I'd hit a PB of 110kgs, so racked the bar and aimed for 115kgs, psyched myself up and put my all into the first lift... 1 rep... 2 reps ... 3 reps... stuck... bar won't lift! Got my partner to drop the weight and carried on... nope, bar still wont lift! That was it, I'd psyched myself out totally and was done for.

Now I'm still feeling pretty disappointed with myself. My wrists all the way up to my shoulders feel tight and I have a right frown on my face and can feel my bad mood brewing, when my hubby reads this he'll know exactly the mood I'm talking about and will describe it as me having a 'face on'

Oh, and I forgot my frigging towel today so had to try and dry off with my gym clothes.... nice!

Hey ho, tomorrows another day, here's today's training and a couple of changing room pics;


Flat DB bench press2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2510 x 22kg

6 x 22kgSeated DB shoulder press2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2510 x 18kg

10 x 18kgBetween bench dips2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2512 with 10kg weight

12 with 10kg weightMeadow rows2 x 8-12

1 x 20-258 x 25kg

8 x 25kgRack deadlifts2 x 8-12

1 x 20-253 x 115kg

6 x 100kg

Excuse the lack of clothes, (Fortunately I don't have a jealous husband!) I've been feeling like I've slimmed down a bit recently and am at last getting my shape back after my holiday binge but do feel like I've put on a bit of size which is a bonus;


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

So I was on a downer today already... now I've just gone and spilled a cup of coffee all over my white jeans FFS!! What a tool!!

So I'm spending the rest of my working day in my gym clothes that are still wet from using them as a substitute towel this morning... good one Ding!!

Arghhhhhhhhh! Things have to get better today, surely??


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Cheer up misery guts, still got cardio to do yet :thumb:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Perhaps give yourself a dry bath, L'Oreal sell a cracking new range of spray deodorants.

I've just got off the treadmill, basting myself after burning of 900kcals yet I'm sat in my car dry as a bone after a good spray.

Anyway worth a shot.

If it makes you feel better, you look bigger since your comp.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Post your diet?


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Perhaps give yourself a dry bath, L'Oreal sell a cracking new range of spray deodorants.
> 
> I've just got off the treadmill, basting myself after burning of 900kcals yet I'm sat in my car dry as a bone after a good spray.
> 
> ...


Good plan @Dazzza - I'll give it a try! :thumb: Glad you said I'm looking bigger (hopefully in a more muscular way and not fatter! lol)

@Blinkey - I'm currently on the following;

*Training day: *

Protein - 180g

Fats - 20g

Carb - 132g

Cals - 1430

*Non-training day:*

Protein - 225g

Fats - 40g

Carb - 60g

Cals - 1496


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

*13 Weeks Out*

This morning was better than expected, after a crap day yesterday I wasn't feeling hopeful about my mood today!

It was tough to get up when the alarm went off but still managed to get on the cross trainer before getting to the gym and even managed a couple more PBs today!


Seated hamstring curl2 x 8-12

1 x 20-25

12 x 70kg

10 x 80kg 
<-PB!

Glute ham raise2 x failure

15 reps / 10 reps

Leg press2 x 8-12

1 x 20-25

12 x 180kg

10 x 190kg 
<-PB!

Walking lunges3 x 10

with 14kg dumbbells

Toe press calves2 x 20-25

25 x 110kg

25 x 120kg 
<-PB!



I even managed catch a shot of my abs looking like they might be making a comeback this morning before they went back into hiding! (complete with cat photobomb) So happy to see them making a comeback even if it is only slightly!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

That is a big transformation in your intro thread well done. Some good lifts there too. I know lads that can't squat 100kg. Good luck with the prep.


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you @PaulB - I sometimes need to have a look back at my progress to keep me motivated for the next leg of my journey!

Love that I'm starting to lift heavier too but kinda feel like I'm letting myself down and can't help but get a little dis-heartened if I don't improve on the weight each week even though I know that isn't the be all and end all goal!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

echorley said:


> Thank you @PaulB - I sometimes need to have a look back at my progress to keep me motivated for the next leg of my journey!
> 
> Love that I'm starting to lift heavier too but kinda feel like I'm letting myself down and can't help but get a little dis-heartened if I don't improve on the weight each week even though I know that isn't the be all and end all goal!


It's nice to have PBs, it helps with motivation and gives you something to aim for. But, as you know already, the weight on the bar isn't everything. Don't beat yourself up so much, you're doing a great job and obviously know what works for you.


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

*13 Weeks Out*

Had an upper body session by myself today but earphones in and went full blast.

Sometimes I really enjoy training by myself so I can zone out and get on with things. Gym was lovely and quiet today as well which is always great!


S*ets**Previous**Today*Incline smith machine2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2545kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

BB clean and press2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2520kg

8 x 20kg

8 x 20kg

Seated DB side raise2 x 8-12

1 x 20-257kg

10 x 7kg

8 x 8kg

EZ bar curl2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2520kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

1 arm DB rows2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2522kg

8 x 22kg

8 x 22kg



Also did a few sets of abs and finished up with 30 minutes on the cross-trainer. Mega exhausted now so kids are having a nap and now I'm off for one too!


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

*12 Weeks Out*

This weeks check in with the boss was okay, my weight keeps creeping up week after week but I'm told not to focus on that too much, although being a woman I can't really help it!

No training buddy for the week which means I have to walk to the gym in the morning, not that I usually mind as I love the fresh air but these last few days my legs have been pretty painful again. Made sure I had taurine in my coffee first thing and even plastered my shins and calves if deep heat in the hopes it might stop my legs hurting when I walk... didn't seem to make any bit of difference at all and ended up hobbling along in stupid amounts of pain anyway.

Had a bit of a mess up to the week already and have had to swap my days around slightly but trained legs this morning and started off well, hitting another couple of PB's until it came to squats. I wasn't feeling confident at all without having someone spot me so started off a little lighter and still struggled. By my third set I thought I was going to pass out, went crazy dizzy and felt like I was about to drop the bar so went for a quick time out in the changing rooms and got myself together again before finishing up my session.

Here's today;


*13 weeks out**12 weeks out*DB stiff leg deadlift2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2526kg dumbells



10 x 26kg db's

*9 x 28kg db's <-PB*
​
Leg extensions2 x 8-12

1 x 20-2595kg8 x 100kg

*8 x 112kg <- PB*Squats2 x 8-12

1 x 20-25100kg !!!5 x 90kg

8 x 70kgBox squats2 x 8-12

1 x 20-25100kg !!!Bailed

 Toe press calves2 x 20-25110kg25 x 115kg

*25 x 120kg <- PB*

I'm now on carb cycling too which I haven't tried before, yesterday was my high day and today and tomorrow are low days. Touch wood I tend to get on quite well on low carbs so fingers crossed!

Also happy to see my legs are slowly beginning to take shape again;


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

So it's with a heavy heart that I have made the decision to pull out of my upcoming contest.

Although I'm feeling very relieved I still can't help feeling a little disappointed at the same time, the full post is on my personal blog;

Finding my body after having kids

Hopefully I'll be able to move my journal to the main area and carry on with it as by no means does this mean I'm giving up... it just means I need to prioritise things.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, but I can relate to what you've said in your blog. Although I don't have children, I know how life consuming prep can be.

Last year I prepped for most of the year, (early and late season comps) and I had other things going on in my life too. I realised my life was a mess, I was so consumed by competing, but the issues were getting to me and ultimately affected my prep, it was a vicious circle.

After my last comp last year I knew I had to take some time out, and I am enjoying it. It needs to be done and we need to be enjoying what we do, I know how it can become so tough and you can feel so under pressure that you just dont enjoy it, and that's not what it should be like.

You've got a great outlook though, and wish you all the best with achieving your dream physique, will be following. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I know the feeling, been pushing it myself and today i went too far by going hypo on the cross trainer.

We all have these points on our lives, to make us realize we need to take a step back and think things through.

Like yourself i have early starts mine being 4.15am luckily i don't have kids to look after, so it must be a lot of pressure for sure.

But if it helps have a look at now foods relora, evitamins sell it cheap anyway it's great for cutting hunger and stress.


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks @Keeks & @Dazzza - It really is a shame but nice to know there are others who can relate 

Keep working hard guys, I'll be back fighting for that stage again next year for sure!


----------

